
Cocotron: Win32 cross-platform development using Apple XCode - soundsop
http://macdaddyworld.com/2008/10/27/adventures-in-cocotron/
======
jimbokun
I heard of this a while ago, but was skeptical whether such a large
undertaking would meet with any success. Now they have a shipping app to point
to as a concrete success.

Also interesting given the buzz about Wine and CrossOver, as Cocotron is the
bizarro world Wine.

------
bestes
No matter how cool the Mac and Cocoa are, it is really difficult to start a
new development project without having any kind of a pathway to Windows (and
Linux).

This may be just the thing to get me over the hump of fear, uncertainly and
doubt caused as I consider committing to Cocoa.

Anyone else had experience with Cocotron?

------
sanj
glen and ken are smart and pragmatic. This is a huge vote of confidence for
cocotron.

------
jhancock
hell yeah!!! go cocotron! sproutcore, cappuccino, and now cocatron!! I might
one day soon be able to address the majority and not have to leave my Mac ;)

~~~
sreitshamer
I do that with Java now, and the results are great IMHO. I just needed to
build an installer (with NSIS) that downloaded a JRE if none was installed on
Windows.

~~~
bestes
Does your app have much UI? When you say "IMHO", does this mean you think it's
OK that it doesn't feel like a native application? Or, have you been able to
overcome the issues that make the typical Java app feel clunky?

~~~
sreitshamer
It's a desktop app. It's not ready for use yet but if you'd like you can sign
up for a beta invite at www.thephotothing.com. I'm not worried about making it
feel native, but I am worried about making it look great. That's the approach
iTunes takes, seems to me.

It's definitely not clunky, but I've done quite a bit of tweaking, including
writing my own LookAndFeel.

